

Google tipped off the FBI to arrest Colorado man - canpoturn
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/12/23/us-usa-police-colorado-idUSKBN0K11WS20141223

======
higherpurpose
Google has learned nothing from its dealings with the MPAA (hint: "they"
always want _more_ ). And now they've just shown law enforcement that it _can_
do this sort of thing. Someone's probably already lobbying for a law in
Congress to _force_ Google to do this sort of pre-crime thing on a much wider
scale and continuously.

In fact, I'm willing to bet this is exactly the kind of thing that was
required of them (and other tech companies) in the CISPA law (and the new
CISPA-like law [1] Obama is calling for after the Sony hack - which _seems_
focused on hacking information, but I'm sure it will be written to be a lot
more broader than that).

[1] - [http://www.activistpost.com/2014/12/obama-urges-congress-
to-...](http://www.activistpost.com/2014/12/obama-urges-congress-to-renew-
push-for.html)

